# How to learn very intuitively the T, Jb, F, Y, Na permutations



## Autumn Variation (Mar 17, 2020)

This video breaks down T, Jb, F, Y, Na permutations which are very similar algs.

I would kinda explain algs like this:

T perm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
=
Sexy move + sledgehammer-last move + f2l insert + U' + f2l "outsert" + F'​


----------



## ProStar (Mar 17, 2020)

This is how I learn algs, and I think most people. Just simplify it into patterns/triggers


----------

